# Dixie Jon Boat Anglers at Bear Creek this Saturday the 16th



## bsanders (Jun 11, 2012)

Safe light til 3pm.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jun 17, 2012)

*6/16*

results


----------



## bsanders (Jun 18, 2012)

results are up on the site. it was a pretty good day. lots of fish caught. several limits. 8lbs and change won it.


----------



## jsmis (Jun 18, 2012)

nice season
enjoyed fishing with everyone


----------



## bsanders (Jun 19, 2012)

yep it was fun


----------



## bsanders (Jul 9, 2012)

We had the fish off this past Saturday at high priced Black Shoals. Dennis Franklin and Brian Christian are the 2012 DJBA Champs. they weighed in 5 fish that went 9.70lbs and took home $805. Tim and Justin Crocker came in 2nd with 5 fish that weighed 7.40lbs and took home $325. Had a blast this year and look forward to next year. Congrats Dennis and Brian!


----------

